# Would You Use One of These?



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

:roll: 

(Sorry, there wasn't a pattern but I don't think it'd be too hard to figure out how to make one.)


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

YES!


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes, but I would probably take it off before visiting the bathroom, there's a whole lot of nasty looking weapons there!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

tryalot said:


> Yes, but I would probably take it off before visiting the bathroom, there's a whole lot of nasty looking weapons there!


 :lol:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

tryalot said:


> Yes, but I would probably take it off before visiting the bathroom, there's a whole lot of nasty looking weapons there!


That looks awesome. I second the hahahahaha


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Needs a good pocket for cable needle. I'd still lose it in the knit part lol!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

He has a web site -

http://www.etsy.com/shop/gridjunky

And I give my hats away!!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

His work is really expensive! I wonder if he sells anything. I do like the pic shown here & should be easy to make. Like wrist warmers.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

He's got pictures of ones he has sold, so apparently he does sell them. They are beautiful, that's for sure. There is also a link where you can see the sweaters that he recycled the yarn from. Clever guy!


----------



## tuscanymoon (Oct 30, 2012)

NEVER! I can see me slamming my hand down and putting one of the needles through my thigh.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Why would I need one of those when I can hold my cable needle in my ponytail, my mouth or in my bra strap? I hang my counter off a yarn necklace which is quite glamorous looking. I stick my needles under my wedding band so that when I move I give myself a nice "stick". 

I put the DPN that I am not currently using stuck between my legs or my underarm.

None of these newfangled devices needed by me!LOLOLOL

I wouldn't buy one, but I might make one... MAY save me some injuries. Our deductible just went up, so perhaps a good idea. LOLOL


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Wait just a minute..... He reclaims yarn from unwanted sweaters and sells a simple beanie hat for $120.00!?!?!? Man... I'm in the wrong business!

I'm with jmcret05... I GIVE mine away made from yarn I have spent my hard earned money on.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Wait just a minute..... He reclaims yarn from unwanted sweaters and sells a simple beanie hat for $120.00!?!?!? Man... I'm in the wrong business!
> 
> I'm with jmcret05... I GIVE mine away made from yarn I have spent my hard earned money on.


Well that's men for you!
Nothing humble, no qualms. He's obviously been listening to those ads which proclaim "I'm worth it"
Looking at "it" again, it looks like something you might wear on the street at night to frighten off the bad guys


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

As much as I like the looks of this, I can see me getting into a world of hurt wearing something like this. I'm so clumsy these days; I'd probably do some real damage to myself, so I'd best just admire this from afar.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

debdobalina said:


> As much as I like the looks of this, I can see me getting into a world of hurt wearing something like this. I'm so clumsy these days; I'd probably do some real damage to myself, so I'd best just admire this from afar.


World of hurt??! Picture the finer point stainless DPN...with a few fine tip crochet hooks in steel tossed in. Not Halloween anymore but I have inflicted self-acupuncture (involuntary) with the Boye size 13 steel crochet hook. Doesn't bleed much...but I don't need the damage.


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

Just curious how much he sells them for. I am shocked he is making 120.00 for a hat. I am going to start doing it if I can make that kind of money. lol


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Great idea, think I will knit one up very soon. I probably wouldnot use it so much for knitting needles, but for seaming needles, those markers that open up, cable needle, and whatever else I could stick into it. Thank you so much. Love this idea.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Grandma Jan said:


> He's got pictures of ones he has sold, so apparently he does sell them. They are beautiful, that's for sure. There is also a link where you can see the sweaters that he recycled the yarn from. Clever guy!


There's a whole section on Ravelry that helps you unravel sweaters you find at the thrift stores, etc.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice wrist warmer. I wonder who has the other one.


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

No, it would catch on everything.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

If i was 40 years younger yes i would use one,but my hands no longer allow me to sew anything,and i no longer use dpn's. :lol: :lol:


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

yes but the things would be on the outer side, putting dpns on the inside of your wrist makes it all to easy to poke yourself in the bust while knitting.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Must be a glass ceiling in the knitting world also.



AmyKnits said:


> Wait just a minute..... He reclaims yarn from unwanted sweaters and sells a simple beanie hat for $120.00!?!?!? Man... I'm in the wrong business!
> 
> I'm with jmcret05... I GIVE mine away made from yarn I have spent my hard earned money on.


----------



## kiwi1 (Oct 21, 2012)

he charges WHAT???? I too give them away.I am definitely in the wrong business! :hunf:


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

I have some pull on mug hugs left over from last year. What a good idea for my cable needle. Never sure where to stick it, usually behind my ear but it falls out.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

That is almost too funny!


----------



## mumofkate (Oct 11, 2012)

I wouldn't waste my time or money on one of these they look lethal when used in this way. I just looked at his web site and who does he think he is kidding selling those awful hats at those prices? 
Some people are easily pleased, looks like its men on this occasion.
So in answer to your question, No, I most definitely would not buy one, but thanks for sharing your find.


----------



## dsimp4 (Nov 24, 2011)

Too expensive for my taste. But I agree I might like to make one. It's a very interesting idea. Hope all of you have a Great Day! Deb


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks like a great way to keep a cable needle handy - I usually put it on my lap when done (because I'll need it again in a few rows) and then forget it's there. Usually I'll stand up to run to the bathroom or get something from the kitchen, and the darn thing drops off my lap to the floor and rolls under the sofa ...


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

NO!!!


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

Not to my taste - and not that practical either, but makes an interesting photograph!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

I use what-ever sweater I am wearing at the time. Plenty of room on my ample chest! :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I would "hurt" myself with that...and I looked at his site for the hats. Those poor people who spend $120.00 for one of those simple hats. We should send them a not about how easy it is to make a hat. And if he is using recycled yarn...then he is making a mint. Maybe he only has to sell 1 or 2 a month, but still I wouldn't pay that for yarn or hat.

I don't mean to offend, but guess this is why I make things for myself and family...can't stand to pay such a high price.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, I would use it, but not wear it. I'm way too clutchy, would end up stabbing myself or it would just get in my way. I would place it on the end table next to my chair though. Items placed loosely on this table tend to end up on the floor between chair and table, so it would at least keep everything securely in one place.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I am not sure I would use it. It seems it would get in the way. Especially since I rarely use every tool at once. I usually end up sticking unused needles in the skein/ball or cable needles in my sweater or skein as well. When finishing the project I usually sew everything up at once. I usually tuck away a crochet hook in my knitting tool bag to use if I have too pick up stitches.
Gridjunky's prices are out of this world, yikes :shock: Maybe I should start charging for my knitted goodies!


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

No, it looks like an accident ready to happen. Reach up to scratch your nose or push your hair out of your eyes and you get poked. They should be outlawed.

Carol J.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

virginia42 said:


> His work is really expensive! I wonder if he sells anything. I do like the pic shown here & should be easy to make. Like wrist warmers.


In the last 18 months, he has sold 18 items - check his feedback

He designed this wrist wrap. Please don't steal his design.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Granalou said:


> Must be a glass ceiling in the knitting world also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there sure is!!!!!


----------



## Sheilak1 (Feb 20, 2012)

those are scary looking hats ...............
I've knitted hundreds of hats and gave them to kids in the inner City


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

tryalot said:


> Yes, but I would probably take it off before visiting the bathroom, there's a whole lot of nasty looking weapons there!


Oh, the visual is too funny, painful to be sure, but funny!!


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Hmmm, if I found something knitted in cashmere, I'd unravel it & make it into something I could charge lots for also.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I want to work with that man when he markets. His sense of entitlement is what we need to learn. I have tried to sell some hats at $50 knowing how long they took me and knowing even at $50 they were cheap.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

Very clever, but maybe not as practical as it looks. I'm an old dog, willing to learn new tricks, but usually just keep doing what I've always done as long as it is working for me.


----------



## TheRainbowCat (Sep 30, 2012)

Looks a little dangerous to me as well thank you ladies.......will pass on this one!!!! ha ha ha


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I love it but I could totally see myself somehow getting stabbed


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks like he has had a few sales...but not near enough for it to be profitable since his shop(?) opened in Dec 2009...It surely is a labor of love...I looked at the pics of items sold and loved one scarf/wrap/pull over coverup thingy...Don't know how much he made on it but I bet it was a pretty penny...


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

jmcret05 said:


> He has a web site -
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/gridjunky
> 
> And I give my hats away!!


Can you believe the price of those hats in etsy??????


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Looks easy enough to make. Am surprised that he is able to sell for such high prices. Perhaps he is selling to a wealthy market. I have never sold my knitting because people would not pay for the labor and materials.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I can't imagine paying that much for a hat! The scarves are just plain st st and garter stitch! I wonder what he sold them for?! Read his description of the "patterns."


----------



## Blinda (Aug 15, 2012)

virginia42 said:


> His work is really expensive! I wonder if he sells anything. I do like the pic shown here & should be easy to make. Like wrist warmers.


Since Dec of 09 he has sold 31 items. Not a good track record at all!


----------



## Blinda (Aug 15, 2012)

No, I wouldn't use it. Looks far to get in the way of my knitting for me. I like my little pencil case on my table by my chair method, works perfectly for me.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

This is a neat gadget, it would work for me 'cause I'm forever putting tools down and they end up by falling on the floor out of reach etc. This device would be fairly safe for me because I don't use double point needles, just stitch and row markers. Perhaps it would also be good for the arthritis that is seriously encroaching the hands.


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

AmyKnits, Love your first message! The second one? I'm with you, I give everything away. Yes, I pay for the yarn.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Have to say that "Gridjunky" hats are great designs. I would still not pay what he charges but his work is very nice.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Oh Amy, I am the same way. A walking (or sitting) accident waiting to happen! And, my mother (who taught me to crochet) stuck one of those tiny steel crochet hooks through her finger once. Hard to remove due to the "hook" on the end.....I would have fainted - LOL!



AmyKnits said:


> Why would I need one of those when I can hold my cable needle in my ponytail, my mouth or in my bra strap? I hang my counter off a yarn necklace which is quite glamorous looking. I stick my needles under my wedding band so that when I move I give myself a nice "stick".
> 
> I put the DPN that I am not currently using stuck between my legs or my underarm.
> 
> ...


----------



## caroleg51 (Apr 19, 2011)

great idea


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

That doesn't look like something I would use.. All that bother would get in my way.


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

Imagine how many hats you could actually knit yourself with the money from one of these hats,I doubt if he sells that many of them.I certainly wouldn't spend that much on something I could do myself for a tenth of the price!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Weird


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

That looks extremely dangerous


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Why would I need one of those when I can hold my cable needle in my ponytail, my mouth or in my bra strap? I hang my counter off a yarn necklace which is quite glamorous looking. I stick my needles under my wedding band so that when I move I give myself a nice "stick".
> 
> I put the DPN that I am not currently using stuck between my legs or my underarm.
> 
> ...


Amyknits, you are hilarious. Thanks for the morning laugh.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

This is the knit version of a sewer's wristband pin-cushion. And there are probably already women knitters out here using their own homemade versions of them; it just took a man to toot-his-own-horn.
Clever idea, still... for the st markers, cable needle, etc...things you use repetitiously across a row.
Bobbie


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

No! I can see bumping myself as I knit and dislodging whatever I had there, and groping on the floor or between the seat cushion to retrieve stuff. Not to mention uncomfortable.
Also, I can hardly imagine many knitters willing to pay money for something they can make themselves! It's not like 'stealing his pattern' either, as all it is is a tube to fit over the wrist. Like the lower part of a glove or a wrist warmer.

I'll stick with a skein of yarn etc. on the table by my chair, thank you very much! 
As for $120 hats, he must knit with 14 carat gold! Out of my league!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

More power to him if he can get the price. It raises knitting value and awareness for all of us. His pictures do look like he is hiding. As for the arm cuff, the sewers and quilters wear wrist pincushions. I think it would be handy for the stitch markers, maybe the cable needle that is shaped like a U. I keep the pointy stuff in a coffee cup by my chair (sans coffee)and I only use circulars to avoid pokings and losses.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

This one would do damage to my dog when she jump in my
lap when I am knitting. She starts mid room and here she comes. I do have to be careful when I sit and knit or we would end up at the Vets.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

henhouse2011 said:


> More power to him if he can get the price. It raises knitting value and awareness for all of us. His pictures do look like he is hiding. As for the arm cuff, the sewers and quilters wear wrist pincushions. I think it would be handy for the stitch markers, maybe the cable needle that is shaped like a U. I keep the pointy stuff in a coffee cup by my chair (sans coffee)and I only use circulars to avoid pokings and losses.


Sorry in anyone's book that's goughing No one minds a fair price but come on $120 for a recycled hat when this economy is in the tank!!!


----------



## gavinsgrammy (Feb 11, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Why would I need one of those when I can hold my cable needle in my ponytail, my mouth or in my bra strap? I hang my counter off a yarn necklace which is quite glamorous looking. I stick my needles under my wedding band so that when I move I give myself a nice "stick".
> 
> I put the DPN that I am not currently using stuck between my legs or my underarm.
> 
> ...


Too funny!


----------



## gavinsgrammy (Feb 11, 2012)

You know, it's kind of equivalent to a wrist pincushion used in sewing. Yeah, I don't use one of those either!


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

Me? No, I wouldn't use it. Looks like a good way to tangle yarn and poke yourself a few times. I prefer to keep my extra stuff in a lined basket with a lid (to keep cats out).


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I think the wrist thing is a clever idea. I'd never buy one (I wonder what he sells those for??) I probably won't bother to make one either, though. 

I say more power to him if he can get those prices for his hats!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

If they can afford it they will buy it. He probably has a clientele from the upper echelon. I saw on YouTube a hat for which Kim Kardashian paid $185.00. The girl on the Tube knitted it up in a jiffy. I took down the pattern. That reminds me I have to type it up where I can understand it. Hey, maybe he is not gouging. He just knows something we don't. Kudos to him. If he can get it sold - why not. I give away all of mine that is why I am so damn poor, but I get satsifaction from doing so. To each his own.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

what a neat idea!! I was looking for some things to make for my knitting friends for XMAS! v THanks
betty from Quebec


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I think I'd wear it on the back of my arm, not under. That way it would stay out of my knitting and out of my body.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

When I saw (on his Etsy page) that he's in San Jose, I decided to follow up on more of his story and products. I was intrigued after reading the comments online:
<<<It surely is a labor of love...Can you believe the price of those hats in etsy??????Looks easy enough to make. Am surprised that he is able to sell for such high prices. Perhaps he is selling to a wealthy market. Looks easy enough to make. Am surprised that he is able to sell for such high prices. Perhaps he is selling to a wealthy market.>>>

As it happens, my sister lives in next-door, Los Gatos so I do know the area somewhat well. Seeing what Jerome does to obtaining the materials for the work he does I can see how he could arrive at his prices:
the area no doubt has some pretty pricey resale shops. Those types of garments, made from those fibers (Merino, Cashmere, etc..) are not the typical Salvation Army/Good Will/St Vincent de Paul thrift shop fodder. 
And the work that Jerome goes through to unwind these garments, separate into single plies, wash and re-skein the fibers into single plies - - it's more than any of us have considered or probably would go though for even salvaging fiber for ourselves.

I'd say that he's a VERY enterprising young man (he looks Hispanic, from an area with a lot of this ethnicity - and we don't know his back-story but he's engaged in a very worthwhile endeavor), with talent and making the best of the situation. Who knows if he's also a student? Does this in his free time after work hours? Is a stay-at-home Dad?
I give him much credit and think that the prices are in line with the hours spent in prepping the materials; I had a custom knitting business for a dozen years and customers come to realize that you charge more for your labor than the cost of the materials.

I forgot to mention that the resale shops in that area also are higher priced for that type of 'boutique' second-hand garments than the typical resale/thrift shop so his actual raw goods (the garments: J.Crew, Sonoma) also probably cost him more than an inexpensive acrylic or all-purpose wool at our standard resale shops would.
The wrist band image in his avatar looks more probably more a mission-statement than anything else - male in a traditionally female world - something more young, hip and street-smart than anything else. His knitting prowess, work ethic and dedication to those are still great.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> He has a web site -
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/gridjunky
> 
> And I give my hats away!!


Oh, my...is THAT the secret? Charge the earth? I'll have to tell my daughter. She's got an Etsy shop; designs and sells jewelry. She's won prized for her stuff.

Perhaps if she tripled her prices she'd get more customers?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh I think they would be great to make... I looked through his site and give him a thumbs up for doing something with his talent.. I see that his hats are spendy but if we were to be paid for our work and the subject has been hashed over many many times and every one says to charge what its worth.. at $10.00 a hour and reclaimed yarn the hats at $72.00 would of only taken about 7 hours to make.. I take a bit longer than that for my hats and they so far are just simple beanies... 
So we are either very honest about pricing and hope this guy can make a living from it.. or we need to be more realistic when the subject comes up and realize that we will never be able to sell our things for the amount of time and cost of yarn that is put into them... 
I have a very artistic son who will love this guy's story and could encourage him to follow his dreams too... maybe thats why I love this story so much.. its something that I can relate to.. 

as for the wristlet for our tools... great idea and so much more up to date than our Lynards... which I have never gotten around to makeing either.. LOL


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

scottishlass said:


> jmcret05 said:
> 
> 
> > He has a web site -
> ...


You know it came to my mind the debate about paychecks of women v men As you ladies know try to sell a hat or any item at a craft show at $20-$25 (after buying yarn and putting hrs of love and care into said item) you get folks remarking "I could do it myself cheaper" But a man decides to knit a hat with recycled yarn and puts $70-$120 on said item and we say more power to him???? No wonder Ca. is in such dire straights if this is the kind of prices they expect. Yes I wish we could charge higher prices if we do craft shows but I for one have a conscience and I think fair is fair His prices are not fair


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

What a wonderful idea


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't like to wear hardware or metal or aluminum or plastic. Most jewelry is uncomfortable for me. I like to wear arm warmers when I ride on the motorcycle as a passenger. But I would want a thumb hole, at least, so the tube of fabric (never mind the knitting accessories) would not slip up my arm and get lost in my sleeve.


----------



## Grandma Marylou (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't think I would use it to hold so many items, but that is a great way to keep track of a cable needle.


----------



## itextiles (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't think I would personally use one, but it is interesting to have all your tools "on Hand"


----------



## seasha2000 (Sep 29, 2012)

jmcret05 said:


> He has a web site -
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/gridjunky
> 
> And I give my hats away!!


Wow, did ya see the price of those hats... I'm going to start selling my knitting... lol :lol:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Saw his asking prices for hats that look perfect for your friendly neighborhood mugger. But is he selling any? 

I make much lovelier hats and give them away to support local charities. I am sure many of us are rethinking the value of the things we make, especially if we use higher quality yarns.


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

I like it and can see how useful it would be, but with my luck, I'd stab myself with all that sticking out while trying to knit.

Wouldn't even think of going to bathroom. 
:-D


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

scottishlass said:


> scottishlass said:
> 
> 
> > jmcret05 said:
> ...


California's dire straights have to do with the politicians, not some kid trying to charge too much. We are hurting because of politicians, not him. Wish people would wake up and elect new people who have common sense. One problem can be blamed on Hollywood and stars.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I am forever mislaying my cable needle but think a plain piece of knitting on the arm of the chair would serve the purpose.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

I already have my "little ways" of keeping track of equipment, but if someone gave me one, I would try it. However, I would stick the pointy things on the BACK of the wrist, where I think they'd be less likely to catch on stuff. One never knows until one tries.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, not on my wrist, but it does illustrate how easy it is to make a needle holder out of a large swatch of knitting.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I agree, his prices are high. However, he's very selective in the kind of yarn he recycles. I wonder where he finds the good quality used sweaters he buys?


----------



## Donnaj65 (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks like something to get your project all tangled up in. Not to mention the dangerous part of it. Like needing to scratch your nose or an eye, etc. Not for me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just one more thing to collect dust in my book.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

WOW!!! The price of those hats. He must live in a very high fashion area. I don't even pay that for a winter coat. Talk about getting paid for your time! (that is if he really sells any at that price)


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

NEVER WOULD BE IN THE WAY TOOOOO MUCH!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I can't believe those prices! I don't care if it's recycled vicuna,angora,alpaca or whatever. I guess some people have more money than sense.


----------



## Peg I M4 (Apr 6, 2012)

I would not waste my time nor money on one of these ???what ever he calls them.


----------



## Donnaj65 (Sep 26, 2012)

Is the guy modeling the hats in hiding or what?


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

This is cute and cleaver...but NO...I'm far to clumsy to try to navigate this!!! Fun to look at though....
julie


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Still, it's a hoot!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Cooooool! Yes!

Hazel


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

What an idea! I love it.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I am thinking of my Nana, who at the ripe old age on 4 learned to knit, crochet and a host of other fun important crafts. When I was 4 she taught me. At her knee she had a small bag with pockets big enough to slide her needles in. Plus she had all her sewing needles in a pin cushion and her scissors were kept in the lap cover as well. I can hear her saying "lock the doors my scissors are missing" 
So this long answer is to say, Nope, I would not use this. I have made something like Nana had plus put a belt on it so I can get up and it will come with me. Have a hands extra pocket to put snacks in too.


----------



## spikepei (Mar 25, 2012)

A good way to hold my stitch holders so I can find them when I need them. I wouldn't buy it however, creating my own would be a fun challenge.


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

I had my hats at a craft sale and had a price of $10 each on them and nobody bought one. Maybe I should have priced them at $100.
He not only charges waaayyy to much for his hats but then he has the guts to charge shipping on top of the hat price.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

I just stick the dpns down my cleavage.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

The DIFFERENCE is you sell at CRAFT FAIRS he is selling retail over the internet... a whole different kind of clientel..

still I repeat myself at $10.00 a hour $72.00 is cheap wages considering those hats most likely too longer than 7 hours to make...



scottishlass said:


> scottishlass said:
> 
> 
> > jmcret05 said:
> ...


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

No, never.


----------



## itextiles (Jul 23, 2012)

I think his hats are great. I hope he is selling them.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I would not mind trying it, but have visions of it getting in my way either physically or mentally. I like to concentrate on my stitches and this might distract me - cannot see using it when knitting lace, a large, bulky sweater or an afgan.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I see danger ... and would NOT use this.

Just the thought of forgetting and wiping my forehead or a stray hair or -- well, if there are children around and they come running up to you!

Nahhhhh, would NOT NOT NOT use this.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

As for what price the man is selling his wares -- he gets to choose.

The customer gets to choose, too.

My personal experience: I bought flannel fabric to make a rag quilt. Years later I saw a rag quilt being sold at a quilt show - the man who made it is the husband of my 'secret pal' from the quilting guild to which I was a member -- he was charging $125 for the quilt.

I have been using it ever since -- and the fabric I purchased is somewhere, still, in a box.

Would I have made it better? Sure. When I get arountuit I'll make my own. LOL


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

StitchingFool said:


> scottishlass said:
> 
> 
> > scottishlass said:
> ...


I totally get you and agree still think prices too high maybe hes compensating for the Ca.Govt and the Fed Govt to just make a living who knows I just know if we KP ladies charged that for a hat we would never get it.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Ronie said:


> The DIFFERENCE is you sell at CRAFT FAIRS he is selling retail over the internet... a whole different kind of clientel..
> 
> still I repeat myself at $10.00 a hour $72.00 is cheap wages considering those ha
> And I give my hats away!!


Can you believe the price of those hats in etsy??????[/quote]

You know it came to my mind the debate about paychecks of women v men As you ladies know try to sell a hat or any item at a craft show at $20-$25 (after buying yarn and putting hrs of love and care into said item) you get folks remarking "I could do it myself cheaper" But a man decides to knit a hat with recycled yarn and puts $70-$120 on said item and we say more power to him???? No wonder Ca. is in such dire straights if this is the kind of prices they expect. Yes I wish we could charge higher prices if we do craft shows but I for one have a conscience and I think fair is fair His prices are not fair[/quote][/quote]


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Ronie That is very condesending "you sell at Craft shows indeed" Actually I don't but I know many who do and their work and time is just as valuable. How many of you KPers would pay that price for a hat??? be honest ----i could not afford it and even if I could I would not as its way too expensive


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

No way. If I had that kind of money I could think of a lot btter places to donate than to a man that thinks his time is worth that much. Cheeez!!!


----------



## penalope (Jun 4, 2011)

I just looked on at Gridjunky's etsy shop. This is an amazingly talented fellow. His designs are beautiful, not to mention his skillful knitting. Yes, the prices for his handknit pieces are expensive; but, folks, these look like quality handknits. You can see his background in graphic design in the balanced, interesting and just plain great way his products are pictured. These aren't just simple hats/scarves: he's selling creative innovation. This has inspired me.



StitchingFool said:


> scottishlass said:
> 
> 
> > scottishlass said:
> ...


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

No, I would have my eye out


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

With my luck I'd go to scratch my forehead and poke myself in the eye.... so I'd vote never.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

These aren't just simple hats/scarves: he's selling creative innovation
I DON'T CARE HOW CREATIVE HE IS IT'S STILL WAY TOO MUCH MONEY. 
I wouldn't pay a dime for his EGO!!


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Maybe one could be made to fit around the arm of a chair, so it would be right there handy, but not such a menace to one's well-being.


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't think his prices are fair either, but seems there's always those who have more money than good sense.


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Someone commented on him charging for shipping. I read his policy page, and he invites anyone living in the San Jose area to meet him for coffee, and spare themselves the cost of shipping.

I know, that doesn't make up for the exorbitant prices of his hats, but no one has to buy them!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

He is expensive!! 31 sales since 2009 isn't surprising at those prices.(by the way to find out about sales, look at the 'shop info' and to see pics, click on 'sold items'


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks like he's had 31 sales so far, so I'd say he's doing alright for himself. As someone stated, maybe he's a student who does this part time to pay for his classes, or is a single dad. We don't know his circumstances, but it does look as if he puts an awful lot of time into the making of just one hat.

My hat's off to anyone with that amount of drive and creativity!


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't think he's necessarily hiding in his pictures, I think that's just the way lots of younger people wear their hats.


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

sorry but that look too dangerous for words needles should be secured into a place where the points are covered. i can just see damaged eyes and many scratches.call me a ninny if you like but i would not encourage that thing in any way


----------



## Vonpar (May 1, 2012)

I don't think so.I can see all those points getting caught up in whatever I am doing- and it would be easy for the sewing needles to work loose and disappear


----------



## sunflower19 (Sep 8, 2012)

Knowing me I'd probably do myself an injury!


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks nice, but I wouldn't buy it. I'm with Amyknits, I put my counter on an I-cord around my neck, which I'm very proud to say I made (LOL). My needles are in a little plastic case which is in a small rectangular fabric zipper bag, markers are usually in the same bag, so I can take them with me in the car. I think that would just get in my way. I can see me, getting the yarn caught on all those needles and making a mess, not to get into my injuries.


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

It looks like a good idea, but I can understand the world of hurt


----------



## golfhag (Jun 3, 2011)

It probably would be better as an ankle wrap


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I can only imagine the damage I could do with this thing to myself and to whatever I'm working on. No thanks.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I don't think his hats look like anything special. I see many, many more creative hats on KP. They don't look worth ordering at almost any price. Just my opinion.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

tryalot said:


> Yes, but I would probably take it off before visiting the bathroom, there's a whole lot of nasty looking weapons there!


And before answering the door. That bell ringer might doubt your greeting! Ho ho. My Grandma's wrist kit was of leather, held 5 DPNs, needles, no snag stitch markers, and lots of safety and straight pins. She said, "Too hot for summer. But rest of the year it was good." Later I found out my Dad made it one summer before high school. Moon Loomer


----------



## Phyllis42 (Mar 5, 2012)

Wonder Woman! was the first thing I thought of when seeing pic.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I just checked out his esty account. Surely he's kidding. Do you suppose anyone would buy those hats at those prices. It looks like a joke to me.


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

What a good idea. Ann


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't think I'd keep DP needles in something like that, but it's the perfect place to put a cable needle!

Great idea!

You know, I just thought that you could put a pocket in one of those that will hold a 2 x 3.5 card. It would be perfect to hold the proximity card for the front door of the apartment building I live in, or the smart card I use to ride the bus!


----------



## Astrovel (Oct 9, 2012)

You're right! But it looks as though he makes his hats long enough to cover much of the face so they don't get caught when they are burgling somebody's home. Just kidding, I'm jus sayin! That's what it looks like.


----------



## megan.mcgunnigal (Jun 1, 2012)

great idea I would use one keeps everything in one place

megan


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

No, I would not buy one either. Yes, I give away dozens of hats/scarves/shawls, etc., each fall/winter.

He must shop at Goodwill for sweaters to unravel then sells (maybe) at a high price! Nay, I don't think so but who knows what people will pay for what they think is an expensive item.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Astrovel, that is exactly what those hats look. If you're in the hood you need one of these. lol


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I have an old sweater that I wear most of the time and I stick my cable needle in that at my shoulder. I'd probably knock it out if stuck in something on my wrist and I'm afraid it would be in my way or catch on my knitting when on my wrist


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

I have one word for that OUCH!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Interesting. This would have worked great for Halloween; cause it reminds of some kind of torture device. I'm not dissing it;I love Halloween, and it does look quite functional.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

No way!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

kathycam said:


> No way!


Hahaha...


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

rkr said:


> When I saw (on his Etsy page) that he's in San Jose, I decided to follow up on more of his story and products. I was intrigued after reading the comments online:
> <<<It surely is a labor of love...Can you believe the price of those hats in etsy??????Looks easy enough to make. Am surprised that he is able to sell for such high prices. Perhaps he is selling to a wealthy market. Looks easy enough to make. Am surprised that he is able to sell for such high prices. Perhaps he is selling to a wealthy market.>>>
> 
> As it happens, my sister lives in next-door, Los Gatos so I do know the area somewhat well. Seeing what Jerome does to obtaining the materials for the work he does I can see how he could arrive at his prices:
> ...


well poor old Jerome, working his fingers to the bone like that!


----------



## dotb in mo (Dec 10, 2011)

tryalot said:


> Yes, but I would probably take it off before visiting the bathroom, there's a whole lot of nasty looking weapons there!


ROTFLOL!!!! And I would be one who would probably stab myself....

Seriously, great idea....remember wrist pin cushions?

dotb in mo


----------



## dotb in mo (Dec 10, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> I use what-ever sweater I am wearing at the time. Plenty of room on my ample chest! :thumbup:


LOl...me, too


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

itextiles said:


> I think his hats are great. I hope he is selling them.


according to his site figures he has had 31 sales.
Just had a look, that model is a hoot


----------



## dotb in mo (Dec 10, 2011)

oh [email protected] $120.00 a hat???


----------



## MistyStars (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes I would use it, but I would probably put my tools on the backside of my wrist. I have a problem with tangles while I work. I would most likely have yarn in all the items that I was not using at the time.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

If you look at the hats closely, there are several different stitch patterns used together in geometric designs. They're beautifully made.

I still think $120 is a bit pricy.


----------



## Kenna (Mar 28, 2011)

Perhaps perfect match for the lip/nose/eyebrow ring which you pass your wool through for other support! Looks a tad dangerous on it's own!


----------



## greatgran21 (Aug 21, 2012)

WHAT A GREAT IDEA I CERTAINLY WILL BE MAKING ONE OF THOSE THANK YOU


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I have a sweater I made several years ago. It has fingerless gloves instead of cuffs at the wrist and a very large cowl type collar that I can pull over my head to keep my neck warm. I also use the large collar to keep safety pins and either my cable needle or dpn when I'm knitting cables.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

What a concept! By no i would not use it. I would catch it on my knitting!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a cutsey little case that keeps all my small tools handy, organized and me safe. I agree, Pretty Pricey for an otherwise - wrist warmer.
marilyn


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm sorry I wasn't trying to be condescending I am just pointing out that when you are selling things in a open market and the people you are selling to are looking for the best prices they can afford. If you go on the internet and look for specific items you most often pay more its like shopping at Penny's compared to Saks.... I'm not saying his items are a higher quality or even better made I'm just saying he is asking these prices in the right market to get that price.. if he were to go to the side walk fairs in town and sell his hats and things he would most likely sit all day and not sell a thing.. I do like what *rkr* wrote.. I know quite a bit about that area having lived there for many years and I do know that what some of us call 'way too much' is 'in the ball park in other areas...' I just think its great he is no longer sitting around playing video games and is marketing himself in a field that we all wish would flourish... I was watching a show and a lady was there doing a very simple scarf... she said it cost her $70.00 for the yarn and she can sell it for over $300.00 now that to me is outragouse.. she gets those prices because she knits for the stars.... 


scottishlass said:


> Ronie That is very condesending "you sell at Craft shows indeed" Actually I don't but I know many who do and their work and time is just as valuable. How many of you KPers would pay that price for a hat??? be honest ----i could not afford it and even if I could I would not as its way too expensive


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

No way. I wouldn't want all that mess attached to my wrist while I'm knitting. I don't use cable needles and you can hook those stitch markers into your knitted piece. You don't need darning needles until the end when you are finishing the piece, so WHY?

Looks like it's just something he'd like to make knitters think they need to buy...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

crjc said:


> If they can afford it they will buy it. He probably has a clientele from the upper echelon. I saw on YouTube a hat for which Kim Kardashian paid $185.00. The girl on the Tube knitted it up in a jiffy. I took down the pattern. That reminds me I have to type it up where I can understand it. Hey, maybe he is not gouging. He just knows something we don't. Kudos to him. If he can get it sold - why not. I give away all of mine that is why I am so damn poor, but I get satsifaction from doing so. To each his own.


The hats look more like something that drug dealers with plenty of money will buy and wear.


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

yes I would but would have to watch that I don't stab myself.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

MY THOUGHTS EXACTLY!!


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry, but I feel that is horrendous and a good waste of knitting skills. It looks grotesque. My 2 cents worth. Not for this old gal!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> :roll:
> 
> (Sorry, there wasn't a pattern but I don't think it'd be too hard to figure out how to make one.)


I was just thinking.....I would probably stab myself


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I just checked out his Etsy website and his Flickr page. This fellow is pretty talented. His reclaimed yarn is coming from some fairly pricey knitwear. Wonder where he is getting those sweaters and shirts and how much he pays for them. He may be selling in places where people expect to pay a high price like Vale,COLO or new York. If you figure in his cost of the sweater, his time to frog it and recondition the yarn, and then to handknit the hat the $60 price does not look so bad. I like his designs.


----------



## penalope (Jun 4, 2011)

Me, too!



JuneS said:


> I just checked out his Etsy website and his Flickr page. This fellow is pretty talented. His reclaimed yarn is coming from some fairly pricey knitwear. Wonder where he is getting those sweaters and shirts and how much he pays for them. He may be selling in places where people expect to pay a high price like Vale,COLO or new York. If you figure in his cost of the sweater, his time to frog it and recondition the yarn, and then to handknit the hat the $60 price does not look so bad. I like his designs.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

no - looks very dangerous to me.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Good Grief! No I would not use this. The very first thing I would do would be to scratch my nose and stab myself in the face or eye. Not for me. I enjoy my clutter right there on the end table in front or to the side of me. Less hazardous for those of us who move before we think..


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

You know, I just thought of something. We women would not use such a thing because we are women, practical and safety conscious. But this is invented by a man and it fits right in with race car driving, fist fights, guns, and power tools


----------



## animal lover (May 3, 2012)

That's a really cool idea :thumbup:


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

No way Jose...


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

:lol: :thumbup: :shock:


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

JuneS said:


> I just checked out his Etsy website and his Flickr page. This fellow is pretty talented. His reclaimed yarn is coming from some fairly pricey knitwear. Wonder where he is getting those sweaters and shirts and how much he pays for them. He may be selling in places where people expect to pay a high price like Vale,COLO or new York. If you figure in his cost of the sweater, his time to frog it and recondition the yarn, and then to handknit the hat the $60 price does not look so bad. I like his designs.


This strikes me funny, not in a humorous but in an odd way. My husband and I run our Church Bookstore. For some unknown reason, unknown to us at least, people have decided that we, the Bookstore, are/is the perfect place to drop off things for the poor and homeless. I have never seen a poor child walking the streets but... most of the clothing is for children. Now this stuff is all high end. This got me to thinking about what you are saying. I wonder if Thrift shops in more affluent neighborhoods would have the kind of high end sweaters etc. for frogging and using like this man finds. Just a thought.
marilyn


----------



## gridjunky (Nov 26, 2012)

That was just a swatch (for a yarn bomb project) that I connected into a tube. It fit around my wrist, so I started using it like a pin cushion. It's not for sale, it's far too simple for that. A coffee cup cozy would also serve the same purpose.


----------



## ravenousknits (Nov 27, 2012)

Gridjunky is my friend. Justsayin'


----------



## ravenousknits (Nov 27, 2012)

littlemissxmas said:


> Just curious how much he sells them for. I am shocked he is making 120.00 for a hat. I am going to start doing it if I can make that kind of money. lol


Good luck with that. *sarcasm*


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

I see I have already answered this. Now how do I get out of this without typing something, hummmm?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ravenousknits said:


> Gridjunky is my friend. Justsayin'


If you speak true, please tell him all this fuss is just the ugly green head of jealousy. Even those of us willing and able to do what he does (recycle, recondition, reknit, *$*ELL!), have not yet done so ... for whatever reason(s). So, we pounce upon the person - could have been a woman - who's successful.

I, for one, have learned something. It never occurred to me to rip out a fine gauge sweater. Seeing the before and after photos of BR Charcoal 100% merino thread weight, I now know it _can_ be done. I'll be studying the sweaters done in finer-than-usually-hand-knit weight yarns much more closely from now on. Thank's to this topic and thanks to Gridjunky! :-D


----------



## gridjunky (Nov 26, 2012)

I realize I get a lot of guffaws, I'm not mad about it at all. Finding this thread was actually quite entertaining.

I work that merino thread weight with four strands held together on size twos, and it really is beautiful. It takes forever of course, but it's worth doing.


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

I guess I'm the one who's to blame for starting all this controversy, seeing as how I posted the picture for this. Personally I think it's cool and creative, though like so many on here I'd probably stab myself right and left if I ever tried to use one of these.


----------



## gridjunky (Nov 26, 2012)

No worries, I appreciate that people actually notice my work!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

No words necessary: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/gridjunky


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## penalope (Jun 4, 2011)

Gridjunky has done some beautiful work - inspiring and I applaud.


----------



## wickedangel (Sep 9, 2012)

YES! It makes knitting look kind of bad-ass dosent it?


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

I give a lot of mine away too. It's a hobby I can't live without, but, I don't have much else to do, especially in the winter. I love to give people things, then when I see them wearing it, I say, "did I make that?" Funny, I don't remember most of them
Can't play gofl in this ice and snow, but, knitting I can do. Some of it sideways with a cat on my lap, but makes me happy.......anyone out there from Arkansas?


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

Also, it's much easier to just have thing that you need at your side table where you can reach it instead of poking yourself with something sticking out of your wrist.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

There is a difference between a hobby-knitter and a production-knitter. If I were a knitting to earn cash, I might want my tools more handy than they currently are, but they wouldn't be on the inside of my wrist.


----------

